# My 2006 Trek Madone



## TriNewb24 (Feb 19, 2009)

Dont make fun. I was on a budget. I picked up a 5.5 frameset for a pretty sweet price. I put a brand new full 105 5600 triple series on it. Total cost is $1100 the way it sits. I plan on upgrading, i just wanted something to ride instead of my crappy wal-mart schwinn varsity. Taking it this week to get finished up by LBS. I plan on the following:

XXX Lite Seatpost 
FSA K-force Carbon Stem
FSA K-wing Carbon Handlebars
Chris King Headset
SRAM Red 

Wheels are still in the air. I need to lose some weight first. Down to 225 from 240 since i started riding 2 1/2 months ago. Any suggestions, was thinking R-SYS,Spinergy Stealths

Here is a pic:


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

No laughing here. Nice ride! That is a great bike. :thumbsup: 

Yep, it needs some setting up and finishing. 

Build it the way you want it and have fun with it, good luck loosing the weight. FWIW (and not worth much) save your $$ and don't bother with the planed upgrades, unless the headset needs replacement, and use the money to treat yourself to a set of nice wheels or some other accessories/tools

zac


----------



## TriNewb24 (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. There feels like there is a little play in the headset. It looks like the bearing are seated correctly but you can feel about 1/8 of movement in the fork and headset. Yea, I figure just a good set of wheels might be good enough.


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

sweet ride


----------



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that bike at all! Besides, everyone knows red bikes are faster! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

*...*

imo
black saddle...
black bar tape....
black bottle cages....
:23: 
nice bike,
great price.


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

I still love the look of the old Madones. In a way, more racy looking then the current gen.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Nothing to make fun of. Thats a good frame and the components you plan to add are all great. Post pics when remodeled.


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

That is a great bike. I have a blue one (5.2) You don't need to change anything right now. Climb on that baby and ride her. When you lose some weight, maybe look at upgrading the wheels. The Shimano tubeless compatible DuraAce and Ultegras look sweet. The proposed changes at the top of the page will not greatly improve the quality of your ride and are relatively expensive. Heck you could afford a whole new bike for the money you would put out to change the gruppo, bars, stem and seatpost. If the headset is shot, CK are great but so are the Cane Creeks at a much better price..


And a white saddle.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

I had a 5.2SL that was destroyed when hit by a car last year. One thing about a bike that is no longer made--you have a unique bike. Trek has abandoned the traditional geometry, so your bike is not available anymore. I would love to have one of those frames. Next chance I have to get one, I will jump on it. Enjoy every ride.


----------

